# Any Parlee owners?



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

My Z1x should be coming in a week or two. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Parlee*

Congrats on the sweet bike. You could order me one with a 56.5 cm top tube and I'll let you know how I like it. The Parlee's I've seen are really impressive. Good riding.


----------

